
When the Prescription for Teens Is More Social Media, Not Less - foreach
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-the-prescription-for-teens-is-more-social-media-not-less-11572276260?mod=rsswn
======
jdkee
How I hate pay-walled posts. What is the point if only those with a WSJ
subscription can read and thus discuss said article?

~~~
shadowmore
I guess that's the idea. Once a particular user reaches a certain density of
articles from X paywalled publication per Y unit of time, they're inclined to
pay for it to avoid missing out.

As much as I'm annoyed by paywalls like anyone else, it's not like physical
newspapers are providing sufficient income anymore.

Though I think the only way paywalls will be truly viable is with a bundle
subscription, something like Amazon Prime for News, where you pay a certain
amount per month for access to all major news sites.

Though that's likely to only work if all the outlets can agree to work
together on that and also get platforms like YouTube to implement paywalls on
video content from said outlets too, so that the ~$13 you spend feels
worthwhile for the sheer volume of content and freedom of access you get in
return.

At least that's how it was for me with Prime. At one point, the benefits
accumulated to such a degree that they became worth the monthly expense.

But I doubt I would've felt it was worth it if I had to pay multiple lesser
subscriptions to different providers, even if they added up to the same $13 --
it just feels too complicated.

~~~
jdkee
"Though I think the only way paywalls will be truly viable is with a bundle
subscription, something like Amazon Prime for News, where you pay a certain
amount per month for access to all major news sites."

Exactly this. I pay for NYT and Chicago Trib online subscriptions but if an
interesting article was in say, The Des Moine Register or the WSJ, I'm not
going to signup for a month and then cancel my subscription simply to read it.
Apple News is a fairly engaging aggregator but it appears to be heavily
magazine based.

------
vincentlee
haha 'learn to use instagram loser thats how you can relate to your "friends"
'

i wish i grew up in 1940

~~~
jacobwilliamroy
The zenith of human civilization occured at some point between Glasnost and
9/11\. I was there. It was nice. I want to go back.

~~~
Gys
In the first episode of The Matrix it is said the machines recreated the 90's
for the humans, because that was their happiest period. Cannot find any
reference now.

